#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Нетленному телу святого монаха Цоржа Санжжава Чимэдцэрэна в Монголии поклонились тысячи буддистов

## Еше Нинбо

Фоторепортаж: Нетленному телу святого монаха Цоржа Санжжава Чимэдцэрэна в Монголии поклонились тысячи буддистов:
http://asiarussia.ru/buddhism/9582/

----------

Aion (24.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2016)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

Мумия как мумия.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Мумия - это когда все внутренности вынуты и тело обработано лекарствами. А здесь особый случай. Внутренности все целы, конечности сгибаются, кожа сохраняет упругость. Тело находится в сидячем положении без поддерживающих его приспособлений.
В Китае такие драгоценные тела называют - всё тело шарира 全身舍利.
Считается, что пока сознание в теле, оно не разлагается. Как только сознание покидает тело, оно тут же начинает разлагаться.

----------


## Shus

А почему нетленное тело Шестого патриарха (Хуэйнэна) так не демонстрируется?
Ведь оно в чане вроде бы считается рупакаей.
Какие-то особенности?

----------


## Росиник

При всём моём почтении к телу и памяти этого ламы, но позволю себе усомниться.




> А здесь особый случай. Внутренности все целы, конечности сгибаются, кожа сохраняет упругость. Тело находится в сидячем положении без поддерживающих его приспособлений.


Кто проверял? Или это только утверждения  верующих? 
На вид тело мумифицировано и в скованном положении. Мышцы скованы, и поэтому не требуется никаких поддерживающих приспособлений. 





> Считается, что пока сознание в теле, оно не разлагается. Как только сознание покидает тело, оно тут же начинает разлагаться.


Вы хотите сказать, что на это тело, показанное на фотографии совсем не подверглось разложению? 


 К примеру,  путешествуя по Европе, в частности в Италии и в Испании, во многих католических соборах лицезрел подобные мумии местных святых.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> А почему нетленное тело Шестого патриарха (Хуэйнэна) так не демонстрируется?
> Ведь оно в чане вроде бы считается рупакаей.
> Какие-то особенности?


Там это уже обыденность. Ажиотаж прошел 1000 лет назад. Хотя паломников очень, очень много. Притягивает.

----------

Shus (25.11.2016), Владимир Николаевич (25.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Каждый имеет право усомниться. Меня же это вдохновляет и радует. Ни у кого нет эксклюзивного права на просветление, все нации равны, каждый человек имеет природу Будды: и монгол, и бурят, и русский и китаец и тибетец и негр.
Только пока что русских просветленных не видать.
Монголия, Бурятия оказались мудрее русских.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Только пока что русских просветленных не видать.


 В смысле нет русских нетленных тел?)))




> С тех пор как мощи преподобного Александра Свирского вернулись в родную обитель, там получили много писем от иерархов различных епархий России, Белоруссии и Украины, сообщающих о желании обрести частичку мощей святого. По благословению митрополита Санкт-Петербургского и Ладожского Владимира, частицы мощей вынимал игумен монастыря о. Лукиан (Куценко). Уже при изъятии первой частицы о. Лукиан был поражен увиденным. И было чему удивляться. «Я ожидал увидеть плотную спрессованную ткань, но вместо этого на срезе, сделанном копием, я увидел, что под слоем кожи воскового цвета находится белоснежная пористая и мягкая ткань, - сказал отец игумен, и, продолжая, добавил, - в музее анатомии Военно-медицинской академии мне показали, как выглядит на разломе высохшая человеческая плоть, предложив для обозрения человеческую голень. Было видно, что кость со всех сторон окружена плотной слоистой тканью - похожей на спрессованный картон. Связки и крупные сосудистые пучки сохранились в виде плотных тяжей, напоминающих обрывки веревок. Цвет высохшей ткани голени был желтый и с поверхности и изнутри. Подкожная ткань преподобного Александра резко отличается от той, что мы увидели, и по цвету, и по структуре: эта ткань поражала своей белизной, рыхлостью и воздушностью».

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> В смысле нет русских нетленных тел?)))


Есть конечно!
На Красной площади - самый главный нетленный!

----------

Пема Дролкар (25.11.2016)

----------


## Chikara

> Каждый имеет право усомниться.


Ну да, там есть и противоположная точка зрения http://asiarussia.ru/blogs/14312/

----------

Шавырин (25.11.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Есть конечно!
> На Красной площади - самый главный нетленный!


Вряд ли он нетленный без соответствующего обслуживания)))) Респект ученым. Еще девочкой видела, уж не представляю, как там дело обстоит сейчас.....

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Честно, не люблю я этот нездоровый интерес к нетленным телам. Уж простите. Если человек не разложился, и не живой, какой смысл в нем? 

Я понимаю, объект почитания для некоторых, но каким образом это отражается на ТВОЕМ буддийском Пути и развитии глубинного понимания?

Поглазеть?

Уж намного лучше радужное тело явить и адьос.

Хочется реализованных практиков все-тки живьем видеть.) Или дайте нам живых нирманакай побольше)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Вряд ли он нетленный без соответствующего обслуживания)))) Респект ученым. Еще девочкой видела, уж не представляю, как там дело обстоит сейчас.....


Схожу и отчитаюсь! Все собираюсь и никак не дойду.

----------


## Фил

> Ну да, там есть и противоположная точка зрения http://asiarussia.ru/blogs/14312/


Что-то очень эмоционально.
Прямо теория заговора, а ЕСДЛ - верховный иллюминат  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.11.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что-то очень эмоционально.
> Прямо теория заговора, а ЕСДЛ - верховный иллюминат


Вряд ли монголы такая неразвитая нация. Выброс этот явно несправедлив.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Схожу и отчитаюсь! Все собираюсь и никак не дойду.


ОК))) только я почему-то уверена, что теперь практически все ходят просто из любопытства, былая преданность вождю слегка потерялась) Многие даже не знают его историю жизни, которую мы зубрили в обязательном порядке)

А я люблю мумию в Эрмитаже. Не за саму мумию, а как часть моего питерского детства.

А фото монгольского монаха красивая.

----------

Еше Нинбо (26.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну да, там есть и противоположная точка зрения http://asiarussia.ru/blogs/14312/


Чёт по Вашей ссылке ни слова о  Цоржа Санжжава Чимэдцэрэна. (который к слову - монгол, а не тибетец)
Лишь статья одного из видных деятелей Монгольской народно-революционной партии  :Smilie:

----------

Еше Нинбо (26.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Честно, не люблю я этот нездоровый интерес к нетленным телам. Уж простите. Если человек не разложился, и не живой, какой смысл в нем? 
> 
> Я понимаю, объект почитания для некоторых, но каким образом это отражается на ТВОЕМ буддийском Пути и развитии глубинного понимания?
> 
> Поглазеть?
> 
> Уж намного лучше радужное тело явить и адьос.
> 
> Хочется реализованных практиков все-тки живьем видеть.) Или дайте нам живых нирманакай побольше)


Победа над смертью.
Хотя тело в недвижимости сознание в движении.
Толк в освобождении других живых существ от страданий сансары.

----------


## Йен

Что-то не наблюдается здесь никакой победы над смертью, тело мертвое и это очевидно. Здесь скорее одно из иддхи развито, что не дает телу разлагаться, после того как ум его оставил. В Таиланде такие монахи тоже есть, сам видел двух, на Самуи, тела в стеклянных кубах, никакого ажиотажа не вызывают.
Будда после себя нетленного тела не оставлял и в суттах про это нет ничего.

----------

Дондог (21.07.2019), Росиник (26.11.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Победа над смертью.
> Хотя тело в недвижимости сознание в движении.
> Толк в освобождении других живых существ от страданий сансары.


Мне не очень удобно вам что-то указывать, ибо вы прилично ведёте себя здесь, но скажу: мне кажется вы несколько увлеклись додумыванием того, что доказать не можете: "победа над смертью и пр.. и в иных топиках похоже..", и тем самым несколько "подставляете" то- что вам дорого. Разве же кто- то из приличных людей позволил бы издеваться над чувствами (а не над умозаключениями)- напиши вы нечто- только: "тело практика такого-то.. вызывает лично у меня переживание особого состояния.. кто склонен чувствовать так-же- приглашаю присоединиться.."))

----------


## Фил

> напиши вы нечто- только: "тело практика такого-то.. вызывает лично у меня переживание особого состояния.. кто склонен чувствовать так-же- приглашаю присоединиться.."))


Так это и так подразумевается, как только кто-то что-то говорит.
Можно даже не обговаривать. что это частное субъективное мнение.
Как может быть по другому?

----------


## Дубинин

> Так это и так подразумевается, как только кто-то что-то говорит.
> Можно даже не обговаривать. что это частное субъективное мнение.
> Как может быть по другому?


"По другому" случается не от предложения "посопереживать со мной", а от рекламы это делать- "потому- то и потому- то..".

----------

Фил (26.11.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Победа над смертью.
> Хотя тело в недвижимости сознание в движении.
> Толк в освобождении других живых существ от страданий сансары.


По мне, так нетленные тела скорее отвращают ум от Дхармы, точнее, не сами мумии конечно, а рассуждения о том, что сознание остаётся в теле. Настоящие буддийские учителя, умирая без остатка, показывают ученикам непостоянство и отсутствие привязанностей. А тут наоборот —зачем практиковать учение о высшем освобождении, если твоё сознание остаётся заперто в почерневшем и окоченевшем теле? Любому нормальному человеку понятно, что такое тело, сколько не рассказывай об эластичности кожи, больше не живёт в нормальном человеческом смысле, если в нём есть сознание —это не менее удручающе, чем сознание адского существа, живущее в сковородке. Вообще не понятно, как это может вдохновлять. Не, если как в песне группы Кровосток «Овощ», то ладно ещё, но если сознание заперто в теле… Мне кажется, весь этот культ нетленных тел в Китае (не шарир, а именно целых тел) —это всё под влиянием даосов появилось, у которых наоборот, считается модно не умирать как можно дольше. Буддистам это вообще ни к чему.

----------

Росиник (26.11.2016), Фил (26.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> По мне, так нетленные тела скорее отвращают ум от Дхармы, точнее, не сами мумии конечно, а рассуждения о том, что сознание остаётся в теле. Настоящие буддийские учителя, умирая без остатка, показывают ученикам непостоянство и отсутствие привязанностей. А тут наоборот —зачем практиковать учение о высшем освобождении, если твоё сознание остаётся заперто в почерневшем и окоченевшем теле? Любому нормальному человеку понятно, что такое тело, сколько не рассказывай об эластичности кожи, больше не живёт в нормальном человеческом смысле, если в нём есть сознание —это не менее удручающе, чем сознание адского существа, живущее в сковородке. Вообще не понятно, как это может вдохновлять. Не, если как в песне группы Кровосток «Овощ», то ладно ещё, но если сознание заперто в теле… Мне кажется, весь этот культ нетленных тел в Китае (не шарир, а именно целых тел) —это всё под влиянием даосов появилось, у которых наоборот, считается модно не умирать как можно дольше. Буддистам это вообще ни к чему.


Ну тут в ответку можно целую поэму сочинить, о том, что большому сиддху, ничего не стоит контролировать сознанием "не разрушение" обычным способом- прежнего тела (дабы "не обычностью"- вдохновлять), и одновременно "нирманакайить" десятками вариантов..))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ..Любому нормальному человеку понятно, что такое тело, сколько не рассказывай об эластичности кожи, больше не живёт в нормальном человеческом смысле, если в нём есть сознание —это не менее удручающе, чем сознание адского существа, живущее в сковородке...


В непрерывности совокупности ума-формы, ум ведь не заперт в теле и не имеет конкретного местопребывания и ограничений. Разные уровни ума связаны с разными уровнями форм, с грубым уровнем формы(тело) связан лишь грубый уровень ума.




> ..... Буддистам это вообще ни к чему.


Насколько понимаю "нетленное тело" признак вхождения сознания перед смертью в глубокие состояния сосредоточения (самадхи) в общем контексте и реализация постижения самбхогакая в специальном контексте.
Хоть это и  не полное "Просветление", но очень-очень глубокие и очень-очень редкие достижение.
Плюс само оставленное тело, как шарира, даёт другим некую связь\благословление с  практиком такого уровня.

----------


## Росиник

> и тем самым несколько "подставляете" то- что вам дорого. Разве же кто- то из приличных людей позволил бы издеваться над чувствами (а не над умозаключениями)- напиши вы нечто- только: "тело практика такого-то.. вызывает лично у меня переживание особого состояния.. кто склонен чувствовать так-же- приглашаю присоединиться.."))


Мне вообще всё это  видится издевательством над телом умершего.
Знал бы этот лама, сколько нездорового ажиотажа вызовет его оставленное тело - ушел бы помирать в  пещеру, в глухие места. ИМХО, конечно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Мне вообще всё это  видится издевательством над телом умершего.
> Знал бы этот лама, сколько нездорового ажиотажа вызовет его оставленное тело - ушел бы помирать в  пещеру, в глухие места. ИМХО, конечно.


Ну так "сурово" то-же излишне.. Просто вместе с "капитализацией" традиционных обществ, товаром становится всё что можно превратить в таковой (продавать можно не только за деньги а за "возбуждение психики"- которое в свою очередь можно использовать..)- обычное дело. Раньше это было отчасти стыдливо прикрыто "традиционностью", а сейчас более откровенно.. (но это не отменяет неких вдохновляющих, или медитативно- объединяющих с "сознанием ламы" неких "польз"- какой-то группе практиков- чего-то практикующих).

----------


## Росиник

> Ну так "сурово" то-же излишне..


Ну а как это назвать?) Выставляются на всеобщее  обозрение  мощи... народ водит вокруг хороводы...
People are strange.

----------

Фил (26.11.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Дураков на форумах хватает.

----------

